Ask HN: What are your favorite long-form nonfiction websites? - bookbinder
======
rndmize
[https://www.currentaffairs.org/](https://www.currentaffairs.org/)

I didn't realize how many years I'd been looking for a serious, entertaining,
well-written leftist perspective on news and the world until I ran across this
magazine.

------
jweather
The Digital Antiquarian: [https://www.filfre.net/](https://www.filfre.net/)
Starts out focused on text-based games, but branches out to a history of
computing in general. My favorite thing is that Kindle-formatted archives are
available.

------
yursky
[https://longreads.com/](https://longreads.com/) has a ton of long form
writing and is very well curated.

------
urlwolf
[http://zeihan.com](http://zeihan.com) Geopolitics kicks ass. Very fact based,
provided lots of context to make strategic decisions, such as where to start
your next company.

------
artek
I recommend [http://nautil.us/](http://nautil.us/)

------
3pt14159
I like [http://slatestarcodex.com/](http://slatestarcodex.com/) a kinda
pessimistic leftist who sometimes calls himself a libertarian, but wrote the
best takedown of libertarianism I've ever read:

[http://slatestarcodex.com/2014/07/30/meditations-on-
moloch/](http://slatestarcodex.com/2014/07/30/meditations-on-moloch/)

It's what finally pushed me out of libertarianism after it was straining under
my increasingly long list of qualifiers. He has a bunch of other great
articles too ranging from ADHD to bayesian analysis.

~~~
benatkin
There's a podcast version of it. I find that it's a good way to consume it.
[https://www.stitcher.com/podcast/jeremiah-2/slate-star-
codex](https://www.stitcher.com/podcast/jeremiah-2/slate-star-codex)

Also it's worth looking for in person Less Wrong & SSC meetups.

------
czers
[https://www.damninteresting.com](https://www.damninteresting.com) \- "A
collection of fascinating true stories from history, science, and psychology.
In text and podcast form."

------
rayalez
[http://slatestarcodex.com/](http://slatestarcodex.com/)

Amazing essays on rationality, psychology, science, all sorts of stuff.

[https://waitbutwhy.com](https://waitbutwhy.com)

Simple but deep explanations of technology(his Elon Musk series is a must
read)

------
Mihalis
[https://www.ribbonfarm.com/](https://www.ribbonfarm.com/) Truly great posts
and book recommendations.

------
juancampa
Huge fan of [https://www.quantamagazine.org/](https://www.quantamagazine.org/)

------
guybedo
[https://www.quantamagazine.org/](https://www.quantamagazine.org/)
[https://aeon.co/](https://aeon.co/) [http://nautil.us/](http://nautil.us/)

------
jpamata
Narrative journalism: [https://maptia.com/](https://maptia.com/)

Humanities & literature: [https://www.aldaily.com/](https://www.aldaily.com/)

------
ivan_ah
Lots of useful synthesis about the study of consciousness:
[https://www.consciousentities.com/](https://www.consciousentities.com/)

------
hienyimba
Let me throw this in - [https://booksummaries.me/](https://booksummaries.me/)

------
subpixel
[https://www.lrb.co.uk/](https://www.lrb.co.uk/)

------
r34
Not sure what long-form means, but maybe datagenetics.com matches.

------
ieeamo
aldaily.com. The authority on essays and opinions of note.

------
eyer2016
Farnam street blog.

------
waylayla
gwern.net

------
jaryd
new york review of books ([https://www.nyrb.com/](https://www.nyrb.com/))

------
pablobaz
longform.org provides a great curated selection of articles, including many
older gems.

------
alphabettsy
longreads.com ProPublica.org

